# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Amaneti im për ty - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Amaneti im për ty*

Atje më çoni në akull
në oqean
të ngrij ashtu siç jam
se Toka nuk më tret mua dhe dhimbjet që kam.
Atje më çoni,
në këtë botë një herë linda,
një herë dashurova,
dhe një herë do vdes,
e tani po ju lë këtë amanet. 
'Trupi le të ngrijë po zemrën e dua jashtë,
të vrarë të copëtuar ashtu siç e kam.
Dhe një ditë kur të kalojë Ai 
që unë e desha si e çmendur
jepjani...
zemra ime është tani e TIJ
dikur ja fala dhe s'e dua mbrapsht! 
I thoni lamtumirë 
por jo se ku jam.'

----------


## bili99

Nuk  njoh  aq  dashnore  qe    meritojne  kaq  ngjenja  , dhe  zemren   bukfalisht  por, nejse...shpirti  unikat.
me  nderime  per  vargje  dhimbje,
bili99

----------


## Ra_ORA

Dhe një ditë kur të kalojë Ai 
që unë e desha *si e çmendur*

e kupton tani pse ai te ka lene? 
e kam seriozisht kete pyetje...

----------


## Rebele

Ngjitja ne pirgun e kliesheve (fjaleve te sterthena) nuk te sjell gje. Edhe rima (aq e thjeshte, sidomos ne vargjet hapese) eshte histerike.

----------

